# A box joint jig for making beehives built by ( Fatherandson )



## PapaDsBees (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm very interested in purchasing a machine like this.
I have seen the video and you and your son's did a assume job 
would like to know a little bit more about the machine?

horsepower , voltage, size cuts deep, medium, shallow widths: 10-
frame, 8-frame and 5-frame ,frame rest are they cut
rabbets 3/8" wide and 5/8" deep

also shipping or location where to pick it up at


----------

